# Use XMB in RetroArch on your SNESC



## Advokaten (Jan 5, 2018)

EDIT: NOW WORKS WITH RETROARCH 1.7.0!

Pimp your RetroArch with XMB skins.

Preview:

       



Download:
https://github.com/advokaten/RetroArch-XMB-skins-SNESC

NOTE:

You will need RetroArch installed.

Images won't show up?
Make sure you're using the 1.6.7 version of RetroArch.
Still getting black squares?
Uninstall all hmods and re install the ones you want.

Enjoy!


----------



## skills14 (Jan 6, 2018)

going to try this tomorrow thanks dude for your hard work


----------



## Advokaten (Jan 7, 2018)

skills14 said:


> going to try this tomorrow thanks dude for your hard work



Let me know if it works.


----------

